# Mike Oldfield-ish guitar sound?



## creativeforge (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone ever encountered a virtual synth with an "Oldfield" preset? Not being a guitar player I wouldn't know how to work that sound out, but I am looking for a lead sound that has that vibe which I could use. 

Thanks!


----------



## fiestared (Feb 21, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Anyone ever encountered a virtual synth with an "Oldfield" preset? Not being a guitar player I wouldn't know how to work that sound out, but I am looking for a lead sound that has that vibe which I could use.
> 
> Thanks!


For his sound, I know that on some of his tracks, he used multiple vary speed guit, maybe it could be a good begining for you to explore...


----------



## sazema (Feb 21, 2017)

Besides fx chain it's mostly related to type of playing guitar so you are at the thin line here  Same as Gilmour. It's something like folkish type of picking.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. I saw a video for Tubular Bells II and he has the sound "live." Not being a guitar player, and only armed with a MIDI keyboard...  I have created some nice synth leads on my Trinity, but it's not soft enough.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2017)

I blend a Modular Synth DSP App with a sampled app like Orange Tree has.
It's the only way to get separate String bends in my current set up.
In the Modular app I place a 6db LPF before the Oscillator.
The filter gets added by ModWheel 1.
When I want that sound guitar players get by bending their B String (1 whole step below Pitch on E String) up to the EString I slam Mod Wheel up.
Then I have Feedback introduced by distorted Sine Wave on ModWheel 2.
Aftertouch changes Pitch of feedback by adding Sync + Pitch.

Sounds a bit much but I had the Ensoniq Mirage with Santana SG Guitar sample, feedback on Mod wheel back 30 years ago, so I'm finicky about the sounds.
I can go to authentic Rage Against The Machine Guitar chunking, then slight distortion and chord voicings, then to clean all in real time.

Orange Tree and Prominy V Metal make excellent instruments.

A "preset" of Guitar would be nice.
But kind of like "Factory Brass"...


----------

